# for those interested...



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I took a few pics today as I had to do Tillie's veggie puree today!

When I first started home cooking (balanced through Sabine ~ dog nutritionist) the veggie part was THE most confusing part for me. It would easily take me 3 hrs to do her veggies. And I choose to make enough for 6 weeks because honestly, THIS is the part I dislike the most as I have to set aside real time (not just 10 min.) and do quite a bit. But since I only have to do it every 5-6 weeks AND I have it down to about an hour of work time, I don't dread it TOO much. 
Here are a couple pics of my process...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

a few more... sorry these are out of order!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

doesn't that loooook yummy?? lol


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Very cool! I love Tillie looking up from under the table in that photo! Have you ever calculated how much it costs to make your own food? I would guess it would end up cheaper overall (though even if it isn't they are worth the cost). I woudl love to do this but am limited by time and convenience (cna't beat kibble when you travel a lot)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good stuff Tammy , I just convinced Jemma to go with Sabine, she will be homecooking too. Piece of cake. I'm just waiting to retire and I'll get my apron on. :whoo:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, that's quite a process, Tammy. As I said before, you're such a great Mom to Tillie. Looks like she's waiting patiently for a taste.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, Dave, look forward to the day when you join us crazies... 

Mary, thank you so much, like I said I just try to take care of her and love her. everything I do for her comes from me wanting the best for her.

It really isn't much work once you get used to it. even if I HAD to work full time I would still be able to find the time to make her food...

As far as the cost, I did calculate the cost before I even started and knew that long term is was the cheaper way to go. Up front it was a little pricey (but not outrageous) because I had to invest in the vitamins/minerals and supplements. BUT they have lasted me nearly a year and a 1/2 and I have only had to reorder 2 products, they are lasting that long. It REALLLLLLLY helps and is nice that she IS so small ... lol I don't know that I could have kept up with all this if Tillie ate a lot. 
So, for cost, every six weeks I do her veggies which totals about $12 (I buy bags of organic from Trader Joe's.). Then once a week I make her actual "food" and I need hamburger, so that's another $3.49 ... THEN about every 2 weeks I have to make up her sweet potatoes which is another $2 ... so total for 6 weeks worth of food (without calculating supplements...) is about $45 ... or $7.50 a week. 
Now that I add it all up, it is probably about equal to buying a high quality, allergen free kibble ... lol oh well!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I hope you don't mind me asking some questions. Do you use only fresh vegetables,as in, not frozen? Does Sabine specify which brands of supplements to buy? I don't like that some are made in China. Can you use different meats (chicken, lamb, etc)? Does the meat have to be ground or can you cut up, say, a round steak into small pieces? Is there an option for giving raw meaty bones? I would feed the meat raw. Wow, more questions than I thought. Sorry!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, I really admire you for making her food from scratch. Hamburg and veggies? I think Hanna would like some of that. Although she's much pickier than my mom's old chihuahua. That fat little chi would eat ANYTHING.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

wow!! what a nice Mom you are! That is extra work no matter how you look at it.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

RitaandRiley said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking some questions. Do you use only fresh vegetables,as in, not frozen? Does Sabine specify which brands of supplements to buy? I don't like that some are made in China. Can you use different meats (chicken, lamb, etc)? Does the meat have to be ground or can you cut up, say, a round steak into small pieces? Is there an option for giving raw meaty bones? I would feed the meat raw. Wow, more questions than I thought. Sorry!


Sabine makes EACH dogs recipie based on THAT specific dog and his/her requirements (size, activity level, etc) AND she also asks what YOUR prefrences are regarding feeding. One of them being raw. 
yes, she actually sent me the link for each supplement as I had a hard time finding them while I was ordering.
as far as the meat and the prep that is up to how much work YOU want to do and what Sabine recommends. 
When I did the questionairre, I knew what she was allergic to and how much time I realistically had. I wanted something as 'easy' as possibly because I knew this was something I would be doing for the rest of her life and if it was too hard, too involved I don't know that I would have been able to stick with it...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

atsilvers27 said:


> Wow, I really admire you for making her food from scratch. Hamburg and veggies? I think Hanna would like some of that. Although she's much pickier than my mom's old chihuahua. That fat little chi would eat ANYTHING.


lol, ya ironically Tillie will actually eat anything. She is NOT picky what so ever. I do this for her health.  We'd love to have Hanna over for a dinner date!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah I might add, the supplements she recommends are always top quality and or human grade. Keep in mind ,there is little to no regulations in pet food suppliments while there is rigid standards in human grade suppliments.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think Tillie eats better than I do! yep I know she does I should spend a few hrs a week and make meals for all of us ! What is the list of supplements?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Can you say over the top?!!! Tammy you rock! What a great dog mom you are. Everything look delicious.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Suzi said:


> I think Tillie eats better than I do! yep I know she does I should spend a few hrs a week and make meals for all of us ! What is the list of supplements?


hi Suzi, depends on what you're feeding your dog. Common ones are EFA's and probiotics.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> yeah I might add, the supplements she recommends are always top quality and or human grade. Keep in mind ,there is little to no regulations in pet food suppliments while there is rigid standards in human grade suppliments.


Good point, Dave


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Suzi said:


> I think Tillie eats better than I do! yep I know she does I should spend a few hrs a week and make meals for all of us ! What is the list of supplements?


lol, my husband says the same thing frequently. lol
ALTHOUGH tonight when I was telling him about the price break down I did on here earlier he actually said, "Only the best for our girl" .... awwww:hail:

As for the supplements, Sabine bases on what each dog needs individually, I am always amazed at how very different every dogs diet is from her! It's crazy!!


----------



## riverlogic (Mar 1, 2012)

Wow, you are a great dog mom! I wouldn't trust myself to ensure all the nutritional needs were being met. That's a lot of research you've done. And you must be very organized Tammy 

Although when Bucky had a cold (stuffed up, sneezing, looking like he felt just miserable) my chicken noodle soup did the trick.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, oh I take NO credit ... Sabine is the one that makes sure her diet is nutritionally complete... I just follow directions well! lol and yes, I am very organized ... drives my messy unorganized husband kids crazy.


----------

